

Should Prison Sentences Be Based on Crimes That Haven’t Been Committed Yet? - ChazDazzle
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/prison-reform-risk-assessment/

======
sharemywin
if they're using age wouldn't that be a form of age discrimination. If not
what if they used race or gender?

